# علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه



## abn yso3 (7 يونيو 2007)

*سلام المسيح مع جميعكم امين​* تحيرت فى داخلى لعرض الموضوع فى هذا القسم ولا ادرى اي الاقسلام انسبهم
ولكن رجاء من المشرف  
جدولته حسب القسم الذى يناسبه
ارجو التثبيت للاهميه​*سلام المسيح معكم​*


----------



## abn yso3 (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*


----------



## abn yso3 (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*


----------



## abn yso3 (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*


----------



## abn yso3 (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*


----------



## abn yso3 (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

*هل تذكرت اخى  كلمات سفر الرؤيا اخر اصحاح بالكتاب المقدس​*


----------



## abn yso3 (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

*اذا وجدت هذه الرسالة مهمة وخطيرة انقلها !! *
*تصور كل افراد عائلتك ” اخوتك واخواتك ووالديك ” واصدقائك وكل الذين تعرفهم قد اخذوا هذه العلامـــــــــــــــــــة*
*والان وبعد ان ابلغت بالرسالة.... قد تكون في شك من صحة هذه المعلومات للتاكد اتبع الخطوات التالية اذهب الى*
*www.google.com
ابحث عن كلمة
VERICHIPواقرأ بعض المتعلقات بالامر ثم اتبع نفس خطوات البحث مع الكلمة 
التاليةMONDEX SMARTCARD
والان لاتستطيــــــــع التجاهــــــــــل فلقد ابلغـــــــت
والــــــــــرب يباركـــــــك*​*سلام المسيح مع جميعكم*​


----------



## فادية (7 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

ينقل الى القسم العام 
شكرا عزيزي على الموضوع الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## abn yso3 (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

*مرسى يا مشرفتنا الغاليه فاديه على مرورك واهتمامك بجدولة الموضوع
الرب يبارك حياتك وليكن بركه
اعتذر بشده عن عدم الرد عند بداية الموضوع 
واكرر اعتذارى*
*ايه يا شباب ويا شبات 
هو ما فيش حد مهتم بخبر زى ده ​*ااسف للتعديل فى المشاركه


----------



## Tabitha (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

*إبن يسوع !
إنت متأكد من صحة الخبر!


أنا أول مرة أسمع عنه
شئ غريب جداً هذا الإختراع!*


----------



## abdoujoe (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

ميرسي عالخبر


----------



## abn yso3 (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

شكرا لمرورك Anestas!a والرب يباركك
شكرا لمرورك abdoujoe والرب يباركك


> والان وبعد ان ابلغت بالرسالة.... قد تكون في شك من صحة هذه المعلومات للتاكد اتبع الخطوات التالية اذهب الى
> www.google.com
> ابحث عن كلمة
> VERICHIP واقرأ بعض المتعلقات بالامر ثم اتبع نفس خطوات البحث مع الكلمة
> ...


----------



## newman_with_jesus (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

*الاخ الفاضل ابن يسوع 
سلام المسيح معك 
فعلا انا كنت في كندا وكانت كنيسة الاخوة (كنيسة بروتستانت ) بينيهوا عن الموضوع ده 
وفعلا ابتدوا ناس كتير في ولايات ومقاطعات كندا وامريكا واستراليا تستخدم هذال النوع من الاجهزة 
والرب يتصرف مع ولاده*


----------



## lovebjw (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

بص يا ابن يسوع انا شايف ان مش معنى اد دا هتكون علامة للوحش زى فى سفر الروياء 
عشان فى حاجة انت سيبتها فى الموضوع وهى ان الشركة دى بتتعامل مع فلوسك انت 
يعنى زيها زى الماستر كارد او الفيزا كارد دى حاجتك وانت بتتصرف بيها بشكل مختلف بعض الشى 
وغير كدة انا شايف ان شوية الحرامية هيخترعو وسيلة يسرقو بيها حتى لو وصلت ان هم يقعطو ايد الحد صاحب الموندكس دا
بس انا مش عارف بصراحة 
بس انا متاكد ان ربنا بيحمى اولاده من كل شر 
حتى ان سارت فى وادى ظل الموت لا اخاف شر
بس ربنا يباركك على نقل الموضوع وتسلم ايدك يا باشا


----------



## Scofield (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*


الصراحة خبر قديم جدا و شفت التحذير ده قبل كده و بجد فشل عقلى لما نقلد المسلمين فى الأخبار الغريبة دى
على فكرة صاحب المقال نسى ان الوحش اسمه = 666 + ان اتباعه سماتهم على جبينهم و ايديهم
وانا اميل الى انهم المسلمين انفسهم حيث ان جباههم تكون بها علامة بسبب صلاتهم و يديهم بها سبحة او سيف او سلاح و ايضا ملاك الموت لون حصانه اخضر كعلم السعودية تماما و كشعار المسلمين


----------



## abn yso3 (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*



newman_with_jesus قال:


> *الاخ الفاضل ابن يسوع
> سلام المسيح معك
> فعلا انا كنت في كندا وكانت كنيسة الاخوة (كنيسة بروتستانت ) بينيهوا عن الموضوع ده
> وفعلا ابتدوا ناس كتير في ولايات ومقاطعات كندا وامريكا واستراليا تستخدم هذال النوع من الاجهزة
> والرب يتصرف مع ولاده*



*الرب يباركك newman_with_jesus واشكرك للرد والرب قادر ان يحمى ابناءه ومننساش ان 
يوم الرب قريب ( قريب جدا )*​
.........................................................................​


----------



## abn yso3 (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*



lovebjw قال:


> بص يا ابن يسوع انا شايف ان مش معنى اد دا هتكون علامة للوحش زى فى سفر الروياء
> عشان فى حاجة انت سيبتها فى الموضوع وهى ان الشركة دى بتتعامل مع فلوسك انت
> يعنى زيها زى الماستر كارد او الفيزا كارد دى حاجتك وانت بتتصرف بيها بشكل مختلف بعض الشى
> وغير كدة انا شايف ان شوية الحرامية هيخترعو وسيلة يسرقو بيها حتى لو وصلت ان هم يقعطو ايد الحد صاحب الموندكس دا


 * حبيبى من خلال الشريحه دى ومع التطور هيقدر يحدد بيها مكانك فى اى نقطه على مستوى الارض وزى ما هو مكتوب ان بمجدرد محاولة ازالة الشريحه جراحيا يؤدى الى انفجار الشريحة
وتسمم الجسم نتيجة مادة الليثيوم وارسال اشارات الى السلطات المعنيه*​


> *بس انا مش عارف بصراحة
> بس انا متاكد ان ربنا بيحمى اولاده من كل شر
> حتى ان سارت فى وادى ظل الموت لا اخاف شر
> بس ربنا يباركك على نقل الموضوع وتسلم ايدك يا باشا *​



*وانا معاك - ان كان الرب معنا فمن علينا الرب يبارك حياتك*

......................................​


----------



## abn yso3 (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*



ٌREMON قال:


> الصراحة خبر قديم جدا و شفت التحذير ده قبل كده و بجد فشل عقلى لما نقلد المسلمين فى الأخبار الغريبة دى


*الرب يباركك انك عارف خبر زى كده وانه مش غريب عليك بس تذكر ان المكتوب فى سفر 
الرؤيا جزئ كبير من اتحقق زى اضطهاد الكننيسه سقوط بابل و و و انت عارف الباقى *​


> على فكرة صاحب المقال نسى ان الوحش اسمه = 666 + ان اتباعه سماتهم على جبينهم و ايديهم​


*الى اى شئ يرمز رقم 666  ---  ومن جهة موضع السمة فلا اختلاف لان الشريحه فى الجبهه
او اليد اليمنى وده واضح من العنوان*​


> *وانا اميل الى انهم المسلمين انفسهم حيث ان جباههم تكون بها علامة بسبب صلاتهم و يديهم بها سبحة او سيف او سلاح و ايضا ملاك الموت لون حصانه اخضر كعلم السعودية تماما و كشعار المسلمين​*



*من فضلك يا ٌREMON اكتبلى مكان الشاهد بان حصان ملاك الموت لونه اخضر لانى بجد انا ماخدش بالى من حاجه زى كده وعلى فكره ياحبيب قلبى 
مكتوب برضه ان الوحش واعوانه هيهيمنو على العالم والمسلمين مش متحكمين فى العلم ولا حتى مهيمنين على العالم
سلام من رب المجد يسوع معك ولا تنسى ان الوقت قريب*​


----------



## Scofield (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*



abn yso3 قال:


> *الرب يباركك انك عارف خبر زى كده وانه مش غريب عليك بس تذكر ان المكتوب فى سفر
> الرؤيا جزئ كبير من اتحقق زى اضطهاد الكننيسه سقوط بابل و و و انت عارف الباقى *
> 
> *الى اى شئ يرمز رقم 666  ---  ومن جهة موضع السمة فلا اختلاف لان الشريحه فى الجبهه
> ...




تفضل

*رؤيا 8:6 
فنظرت واذا فرس اخضر والجالس عليه اسمه الموت والهاوية تتبعه واعطيا سلطانا على ربع الارض ان يقتلا بالسيف والجوع والموت وبوحوش الارض *


----------



## abn yso3 (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

*شكرا يا ريمون لردك والرب يباركك​*


> *رؤيا 18:13
> هنا الحكمة. من له فهم فليحسب عدد الوحش فانه عدد انسان. وعدده ست مئة وستة وستون ​*


*اقصد الى اى شئ يرمز عدد 666 عدد انسان يعنى عائد على ايه هل مجموعه هو ده عددهماو انسان شعاره 666 ام ماذا بالظبط يارب يكون سؤالى وضحلك ​*


> *وانا اميل الى انهم المسلمين انفسهم حيث ان جباههم تكون بها علامة بسبب صلاتهم و يديهم بها سبحة او سيف او سلاح و ايضا ملاك الموت لون حصانه اخضر كعلم السعودية تماما و كشعار المسلمين ​*


 


> *مكتوب برضه ان الوحش واعوانه هيهيمنو على العالم والمسلمين مش متحكمين فى العلم ولا حتى مهيمنين على العالم​*


*وليكن بركه الرب معك​*


----------



## Scofield (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*



abn yso3 قال:


> *شكرا يا ريمون لردك والرب يباركك​*
> *اقصد الى اى شئ يرمز عدد 666 عدد انسان يعنى عائد على ايه هل مجموعه هو ده عددهماو انسان شعاره 666 ام ماذا بالظبط يارب يكون سؤالى وضحلك ​*
> 
> ال666 هو اسم لانسان ولكن مشفر بطريقة قديمة حيث كان القدماء يشفرون الكلام والحروف لارقام
> ...



وللمزيد خذ هذه الوصلة و أقرئها لتفهم قصدى
http://www.alkalema.net/herof.htm


----------



## abn yso3 (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

*اشكرك لاهتمامك ريمون الرب يعوض تعب محبتك
اعتذر وبشده عن عدم الرد فى الاونه الاخيره واكرر اعتذارى
وعلى حد السواء ان كان الاختراع يرمز الى سمة الوحش ام لا فهذا لا ينفى وجوده 
ومدى اهمية الموضوع ومدى علاقته بالهيمنه على العالم 
ونحن فى انتظار رب المجد​**ليكن بركه 
سلام المسيح معك​*


----------



## monlove (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

ياه للدرجة دي احنا قربنا من الايام الاخيرة
ربنا يرحمنا
ومش عارف اشكرك اذاي علي تعبك في جمع المعلومات


----------



## abn yso3 (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

*مرسى monlove على مرورك الرب يبارك حياتك
العفو + مافيش بين الاخوه تكليف +*​*وليكن بركه
سلام المسيح معك*​


----------



## jim_halim (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*


سلام و نعمة .. 

شكري أخي علي الخبر .. 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ..


​


----------



## googa2007 (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

*الموضوع بجد خطير ويحتاج
للدراسة والعناية والتحذير لكل الاحباء 
ورب المجد يحمى ابناؤة
*​


----------



## abn yso3 (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

*مرسى كتير يا jim_halim  على مرورك الرب يبارك حياتك
وليكن بركه 
سلام من رب المجد يسوع​*


----------



## abn yso3 (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

*مرسى لمرورك يا googa2007 الرب يبارك حياتك
ومرسى على تعليقك
وزى ما قلت الرب قادر ان يحمى ابناءه
سلام المسيح معك الرب يباركك​*


----------



## Bino (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

خبرم مهم جداً و لازم كلنا نتأكد من صحته الاول


----------



## abn yso3 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

*مرسى ليك كتير يا بينو الرب يبارك حياتك 


Bino قال:



			خبرم مهم جداً و لازم كلنا نتأكد من صحته الاول
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

طبعا انا معاك انك تتاكد من صحة الخبر يمكنك الرجوع لتلك المشاركه للتاكد من صحة الخبر 



			والان وبعد ان ابلغت بالرسالة.... قد تكون في شك من صحة هذه المعلومات للتاكد اتبع الخطوات التالية اذهب الى
www.google.com
ابحث عن كلمة
VERICHIPواقرأ بعض المتعلقات بالامر ثم اتبع نفس خطوات البحث مع الكلمة
التاليةMONDEX SMARTCARD
والان لاتستطيــــــــع التجاهــــــــــل فلقد ابلغـــــــت
والــــــــــرب يباركـــــــك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​ا*لرب يباركك 
سلام المسيح معك

​*


----------



## sant felopateer (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

*معلش يا ابن يسوع انا مش مصدق
اسف على كلامى *


----------



## abn yso3 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

*شكرا لمرورك يا sant felopateer الرب يبارك حياتك



			معلش يا ابن يسوع انا مش مصدق
اسف على كلامى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

لاداعى للاسف 
احترم رايك ولا يمكننى الاعتراض ولكن يمكنك الرجوع لتلك المشاركه​*


> * والان وبعد ان ابلغت بالرسالة.... قد تكون في شك من صحة هذه المعلومات للتاكد اتبع الخطوات التالية اذهب الى
> www.google.com
> ابحث عن كلمة
> VERICHIPواقرأ بعض المتعلقات بالامر ثم اتبع نفس خطوات البحث مع الكلمة
> ...


*سلام الرب معك*​


----------



## sant felopateer (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

*ان شاء الله ادرس و اشوف حكاية الموضوع ده من ردك
و انا مستعد ابحث كمان
مشكور لانك انت عملت اللى عليك*


----------



## abn yso3 (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*



sant felopateer قال:


> *ان شاء الله ادرس و اشوف حكاية الموضوع ده من ردك
> الرب يساعدك وان احتجت اى مساعده انا فى الخدمه
> و انا مستعد ابحث كمان
> وتاكد انى معك
> ...


​*سلام الرب معك*


----------



## hotboard (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

اخوانى واحبائى قلوبكم الممتلئة بالمسيح سترشدكم فليعلم الجميع ان ابن الهلاك للهلاك يدعى 
انا شخصيا لا اعترض على هذا التفسير خصوصا فمن الممكن هو استغلال هذه التقنية من قبل ضد المسيح وعموما لايقدر انسان ان يخدم سيدين الله والمال فعبيد المال يتهافتون على هذا الاختراع اذن هم ليسوا ابناء الله ولعله كاى تكنولوجيا او مادة يمكن استخدامها للخير او الشر  فلسنا هنا لاصدار الاحكام بل الاجتهاد متاح للجميع 
وكل انسان يسأل عن نفسه امام الله لاننا منقوشون على كفه فهو مخلصنا يخلصنا من الشرور 
واجسامنا  هياكل الله ونرجوا من الاباء الارشاد والرد على الموضوع حتى لا نجعل من الحبة قبة


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

*شكرا على الموضوع الرائع والمفيد جدا 
ربنا يعوض تعبك محبتك​*


----------



## abn yso3 (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

*مرسى كتير لمرورك يا hotboard الرب يبارك حياتك



			ولعله كاى تكنولوجيا او مادة يمكن استخدامها للخير او الشر  فلسنا هنا لاصدار الاحكام بل الاجتهاد متاح للجميع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

قد يكون وعفوا ......
+ لكن يمكنك الرجوع للمشاركه الخاصه بالموضوع رقم 6 
فهذا مصيرك الابدى وتعقيبا لكلامك + هذا الجهاز لا يمكن ازالة لان تلك الكبسوله ستنفجر مؤديا لتسرب مادة الليثيوم بالدم = موت و وفاه +
ارجو منك مره اخرى الرجوع للمشاركه رقم 6
+ومن جهة ان الاجتهاد متاح للجميع .... فانا احترم رايك
ولكن عندى عليك قليل..فى المشاركه رقم 7 يمكنك الرجوع لها ....فلا داعى لان اكرر عملية البحث عن صحة الموضوع وما جاء به من معلومات فقد ذكرتها حتى الان 3 مرات 



			وكل انسان يسأل عن نفسه امام الله لاننا منقوشون على كفه فهو مخلصنا يخلصنا من الشرور واجسامنا  هياكل الله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

جيد انك ما زلت متذكر هذا واذكرك ايضا ....ان من يصبر الى المنتهى يخلص



			ونرجوا من الاباء الارشاد والرد على الموضوع حتى لا نجعل من الحبة قبة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

جيد انك ذكرت هذا ايضا ...
ولكن عندى عليك انك لماذا لم تفعل ذلك قبل الرد على الموضوع وكتابة اى كلمه او حرف به
ارجو ان يكون سبب بركه
**سلام و نعمه*​


----------



## abn yso3 (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

*مرسى جدا على مرورك يا kokoman الرب يبارك حياتك 
وليكن بركه 
*​


----------



## losivertheprince (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

سلام المسيح : 
اولآ ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك في الموضوع ده .
ثانيآ : اعتقد انه حتي لو كانت دي علامة وسمة الوحش او اتباعه او حتي علامة دجاج كنتاكي فأحنا هنا بعيد عنها .... مش بقول اننا ما نعرفش ونتلك ونعرف لا لكن اقصد ا الموضوع قابل للجدل فيه كتير وعامة متقلقش يا سيدي انا مش هشتري البتاعه دي ولا انت كمان وان كان علي الرزاية دي تعالي هنا عندي وانا اديلك شوال رز كامل غير الملوخيه .... واهو هما بره يعملوا الرز واحنا الملوخيه .... واهو كله عند العرب فاصوليه ...​


----------



## املا (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

جميل جدا ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## monnon (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

شكرا لك علي تنبيهنا لهذا الموضوع الخطير

                                                                 و ربنا يباركك


----------



## abn yso3 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

*سلام الرب معك*​


losivertheprince قال:


> سلام المسيح :
> اولآ ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك في الموضوع ده .
> * ثانيآ : اعتقد انه حتي لو كانت دي علامة وسمة الوحش او اتباعه او حتي علامة دجاج كنتاكي فأحنا هنا بعيد عنها .... مش بقول اننا ما نعرفش ونتلك ونعرف لا لكن اقصد ا الموضوع قابل للجدل فيه كتير وعامة متقلقش يا سيدي انا مش هشتري البتاعه دي ولا انت كمان وان كان علي الرزاية دي تعالي هنا عندي وانا اديلك شوال رز كامل غير الملوخيه .... واهو هما بره يعملوا الرز واحنا الملوخيه .... واهو كله عند العرب فاصوليه ...*​


*عزيزى لا داعى لمثل هذا الكلام .. ان كان لديك تعليق على الموضوع ذاته يرجى ادراجة*
*وان كان لا فلا ........*
*وعموما شكرا لمرورك الرب يبارك حياتك *​*سلام ونعمه*​


----------



## abn yso3 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

*مرسى يا املا لمرورك
الرب يبارك حياتك
وليكن بركه 
سلام ونعمه

*​


----------



## abn yso3 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

*


yoyo112yoyo قال:



جميل جدا ربنا يعوض تعبك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

شكرا لمرورك والرب يباركك
سلام ونعمه

*​


----------



## abn yso3 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

*


monnon قال:



شكرا لك علي تنبيهنا لهذا الموضوع الخطير
 و ربنا يباركك

أنقر للتوسيع...

شكرا لمرورك والرب يبارك حياتك
وليكن بركه

*​


----------



## مجدي ميشيل (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

الرب يبارك حياتك والموضوع ده محتاج تبشير اكثر من كده حاول تنشره في اكثر من رابط​


----------



## مجدي ميشيل (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

الرب يبارك حياتك والموضوع ده محتاج تبشير اكثر من كده حاول تنشره في اكثر من رابط


----------



## abn yso3 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

*مرسى ليك يا مجدى على مرورك الرب يبارك حياتك وشكرا لنصيحتك **سلام الرب معك **سلام ونعمه*​


----------



## fulaa (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

abn yso3 اشكرك على المعلومات
 انا اول مرة اعرف واسمع عن الموضوع دة


----------



## abn yso3 (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*



fulaa قال:


> abn yso3 اشكرك على المعلومات
> انا اول مرة اعرف واسمع عن الموضوع دة


*العفو يا fulaa...ده من دواعى اننا ابناء الرب ننبه بعض*
*ومرسى لمرورك والرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## *S.O.G* (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

*موضوع غريـــــب غامـــــــض*
*وخطير*
*وأسلوب الطرح شيّق ورائع*
*ولكني لم أفهم تماماً...*
*ما علاقة التشيب باسم الوحش وسمته(666)؟*
*يعني إيه المطلوب بالضبط؟؟*
*اعذرني ولكن قرأت الصفحة الأولى فقط،وبانتظار التوضيح.*


----------



## *S.O.G* (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

*عزيزي abn yaso3*
*الواضح أنه ما من أمر يشير بشكل قاطع إلى سمة الوحش(666) في الرؤيا -كما قال أخي ريمون-*
*ولكن الكتاب يقول لنا:"احترسوا حتى من كل شبه شر" !!*
*فمن الواجب علينا نحترس من أي أمر ممكن يسلبنا حريّتنا في المسيح ولا بد من أن يأتي الرب في النهاية لنصرة كنيسته ولخلاص منتظريه.*
*صلّوا لأجل وحدة الكنيسة*
*أخوكمــ*Son.Of.God**​


----------



## avram (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

الأخوة الأحباء
سلام ونعمة المسيح
مع كل الأحترام والتقدير لطارح الموضوع، فقد وصلني على الإيميل منذ وقت طويل

ولي تعليق:
أولاً هل ظهور هذا التكلونوجيا وظهور هذة الشريحة مرتبطة بالخضوع إلى الوحش وضد المسيح؟؟
أعتقد لا، لأنه لم يظهر الوحش بعد، ولم يشترط لكل مستخدم هذة الشريحة أن يترك الإيمان بالمسيح والخضوع للوحش.
أنا أرى أنها تكلونوجيا متطورة متل كل الإختراعات الحديثة، وليس هناك من خطورة في التعامل بها الأن. لأحظ كلمة "الأن"
الخطورة تّكمن لو أن وضع هذة الشريحة مرتبط بخضوعي للشر وكسر وصايا المسيح وتبعيتي للشيطان أو الوحش.
لكن رأئي أنها تكلونوجيا ربما يستخدمها الوحش في أخر الزمان "الزمان الذي نعيش فيه بحسب رائي"
في سيطرته على العالم وتميز التابعين له، فهى أدوات سوف يستخدمها الوحش لبسط نفوذة وتميز التابعين له وأعطاء أمتيازات للذين يضعون هذة الشريحة التي بها بياناته.
من خلال أدخال بيانات خاصة به وبتابعيه وقصر التعامل في البنوك والشراء والبيع بهذة الشريحية التي عليها بيانات خاصة بأن هذا الشخص تابع له.
إذا الخطورة ليست في ظهور هذة التكلونوجيا وإستخدامها الأن، لكن الخطورة إستخدامها عندما ترتبط الشريحة بالخضوع للوحش ولقوات الشر
أنها تكلونوجيا متلها متل كل الإخترعات الموبايل وغيره،
ربما سوف يستخدم الوحش الكمبيوتر ووسائل كثيرة من التكلونوجيا الحديثة وهذا طبيعي جدا

ماذا نستفيد من الخبر؟
الخلاصة:
أن مجي المسيح أقترب وأننا في نهاية الأيام، الأم الذي يجعلنا أكثر إيماناً ومحبة للرب وأستعداداً
نهاية كل شى أقتربت فاصحوا وتعقلوا للصلوات
وهذة حقيقة نحن في أخر الإيام، هل أنت مستعد للأبدية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولو تانى الرب في مجيئه ربما تكون النهاية قريبة لاى شخص منا بأن يغادر هذة الحياة، لأنه أمر وارد
الرب يعطينا حكمة ويقظة أن نسهر وننتظر الرب
وأن تكون حياتنا تتؤافق مع إيماننا وأنجيل المسيح يسوع ربنا
الرب يكون مع جميعكم


----------



## *S.O.G* (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*



> *:"احترسوا حتى من كل شبه شر" !!*


آمين....


----------



## abn yso3 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

*سلام ونعمه من رب المجد اعذرونى يا احبه على تاخرى فى متابعة الموضوع *
* فعفوا فظروفى يعلم بها الرب فدخولى النتدى غير منتظم وعلى فترات متباعده*​ 


*S.O.G* قال:


> *موضوع غريـــــب غامـــــــض*
> *وخطير*
> *ده بس علشان متعلق بالمصير الابدى*
> *وأسلوب الطرح شيّق ورائع*
> ...


*مرسى ليك الرب يباركك
**وليكن بركه*


​


----------



## *S.O.G* (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

*إنما قصدت بال"تشيب" تلك التى دوناها "حبة الرز"*
*فهي من أنواع الــBio Chip*
*على العموم اتّضح الأمر..مشكور.*


----------



## abn yso3 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

*العفو والرب يباركك *
*سلام ونعمه*​


----------



## abn yso3 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*



*S.O.G* قال:


> *عزيزي abn yaso3*
> *الواضح أنه ما من أمر يشير بشكل قاطع إلى سمة الوحش(666) في الرؤيا -كما قال أخي ريمون-*
> *ولكن الكتاب يقول لنا:"احترسوا حتى من كل شبه شر" !!*
> *فمن الواجب علينا نحترس من أي أمر ممكن يسلبنا حريّتنا في المسيح ولا بد من أن يأتي الرب في النهاية لنصرة كنيسته ولخلاص منتظريه.*





*S.O.G* قال:


> *صلّوا لأجل وحدة الكنيسة*
> *أخوكمــ*Son.Of.God**


*راجع المشاركه رقم 5 فى الصفحة الاولى *
*سلام ونعمه الرب يباركك *


----------



## abn yso3 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*



avram قال:


> الأخوة الأحباء
> سلام ونعمة المسيح
> مع كل الأحترام والتقدير لطارح الموضوع، فقد وصلني على الإيميل منذ وقت طويل
> 
> ...



*حسنا قلت لكن مع احترامى + كل الاحترام لك + هل تسطيع ان تضع مثل 
ذاك البيوجيب فى جسدك دون امل فى نزعه من جسدك مره اخرى 
ثم ماذا عن هيمنة الدول العظمى والامور الحادثه الان وغيرها من دمار وحروب 

وكما قلت فليست الخطوره فى البيوجيب كجهاز ولكن مشكلته فى الامور المخفيه
عن اعيننا الان 
الرب يبارك حياتك وليكن بركه
سلام ونعمه* ​


----------



## avram (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*



abn yso3 قال:


> *حسنا قلت لكن مع احترامى + كل الاحترام لك + هل تسطيع ان تضع مثل
> ذاك البيوجيب فى جسدك دون امل فى نزعه من جسدك مره اخرى
> ثم ماذا عن هيمنة الدول العظمى والامور الحادثه الان وغيرها من دمار وحروب
> 
> ...



أخي الحبيب أبن يسوع
أشكرك لمحبتك وأحترامك، أما عن سؤالك
أنا أعبر عن رائي الشخصي ولا أقول عقيدة، ففي أعتقادي أن مدام الأمر لم ترتبط بخصوع مباشر للوحش "لأنه غير موجود الأن أصلاً" فهى تعتبر تكلونوجيا مثلها مثل أى تكلونوجيا.
وأعود فأقول الخطورة عندما يستخدم الوحش هذة التكلونوجيا ليُعطي صلاحيات وإمتيازات للخاضعين له والذين يرفضون المسيح أمتيازات في البيع والشراء ........الخ من خلال تسجيل بيانات خاصة به على هذة الشريحة لا تقبل البنوك أو غيرها إلا التعامل مع الشريحة التي عليها بيانات الوحش.
فلو كان هناك ضرورة لوضعها لا أخاف من شى لأني لم أكسر وصايا للرب ولم أخضع للشر.
الموشر الوحيد الذي أراه هنا هو أن الرب قريب
قد تناهى الليل وتقارب النهار فلنخلع أعمال الظلمة ونلبس أسلحة النـــــــــــــور رو12:13
انها الأن ساعة لنستيقظ من النوم فأن خلاصنا الأن أقرب مما كان حين أمنا 
رو 11:13 
الرب يُعطينا نعمة لنسهر ونصلي ونخدم الرب بأمانة في هذة الأيام الأخيرة
وأهمس في كل أذن مؤمن ما تخاف 
المسيح راح يأخد عروسه "الإختطاف" قبل كل هــــــــــــــــذا
ما تتنظر أنه تاتي هذة الساعة لتقرر أن تضع هذة العلامة أو لا، لأن ساعتها هيكون الأمر صعب
الأن في عهد النعمة الله فاتح أحضانه للكل
أمين تعالى أيها الرب يســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوع


----------



## noraa (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

بيقولوا اللى يعيش يا اما يشوف  ربنا  يخليك يا باشا  على مواضيعك


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

*هَا أَنَا آتِي سَرِيعاً وَأُجْرَتِي مَعِي لِأُجَازِيَ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ كَمَا يَكُونُ عَمَلُهُ
آمِينَ. تَعَالَ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ يَسُوعُ​*


----------



## abn yso3 (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

*الرب يبارككم جميعا يا احبه 
وليكن لكم نور المسيح للارشادكم وارشادى 
+ ولنقل كما علمنا السيد الرب يسوع+
+لكن نجنا من الشرير+

شكرا لكل من ساهم فى الموضوع وكتابة التعليقات
*​


----------



## danielgad (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

يطول الوقت للشح لكن ما اثق فيه ان هناك ضيق عظيم وظلمة شديدة ستأتي علي العالم
 ولكن !!
 سترفع الكنيسة من العالم قبل هذا الضيق
 لن تحضر الكنيسة لا الوحش و لا سمته و لا السبعة سنين الضيقة العظيمة
 ستكون هذه لتطيير الشعب القديم شعب الله الاسرائيلي
اما نحن شعب الله الكنيسة فلن نكون في هذه الارض في هذا الزمن الشديد الضبق
 لا ترتعبوا وتسألوا سيصير ما قاله الرب باي كيفية كانت
 و ايضا سيصير انقاذ الرب في الوقت المناسب.
وهو الاختطاف السري و رفع الكنيسة من العالم حينئذ سيستعلن الاثيم . سر الاثم .
كل من هو في المسيح هو في امان كامل 
 يقول الرب حينما ترون كل هذه حادثه ....... ارفعوا رؤوسكم ... لان نجاتكم تقترب ... هالليلويا


----------



## danielgad (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

يطول الوقت للشرح.
 لكن ما اثق  ان هناك ضيق عظيم وظلمة شديدة ستأتي علي العالم ( سبعة سنين)
ولكن !!
سترفع الكنيسة من العالم قبل هذا الضيق
لن تحضر الكنيسة لا الوحش و لا سمته و لا السبعة سنين الضيقة العظيمة
ستكون هذه  السنين لعقوبة و لتطيير الشعب القديم شعب الله الاسرائيلي
اما نحن شعب الله الكنيسة فلن نكون في هذه الارض في هذا الزمن الشديد الضيق
لا ترتعبوا وتسألوا سيصير ما قاله الرب باي كيفية كانت
و ايضا سيصير انقاذ الرب في الوقت المناسب.
وهو الاختطاف السري و رفع  ما يحجز رفع الكنيسة من العالم حينئذ سيستعلن الاثيم . سر الاثم .
كل من هو في المسيح هو في امان كامل​يقول الرب حينما ترون كل هذه حادثه ....... ارفعوا رؤوسكم ... لان نجاتكم تقترب ... هالليلويا


----------



## esambraveheart (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

*حسب معلوماتي فان سمة الوحش قد ظهرت منذ زمن ابعد من تاريخ ظهور هذه الكبسوله ..و معذرة حبيبي "العضو ابن يسوع" فسمة الوحش هي كالاتي :

الختم علي الجبهه :

 هو "زبيبة الصلاه" الموجوده علي جبهة كل مسلم مرائي و منافق

الختم علي ظهر اليد اليمني : 

هو "الساعه" التي يحرص كل مسلم متطرف علي ارتدائها في معصم اليد اليمني و ليس اليسري كبقية الناس..و ذلك تمسكا من هؤلاء  بالمبدا القائل بان اليد اليمني "اقدس و اطهر" من اليسري عملا بتعاليم القران و تعاليم محمد ..مع ان الله خلق اليدين للانسان و لم يطهر اليمني و ينجس اليسري​*


----------



## esambraveheart (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

*بما يعني ان اتباع الوحش هم من يتمسكون ب :
1- الرياءو النفاق و الكذب و التضليل  المتمثل في زبيبة الصلاه
2- تطهير ما هو نجس و تنجيس ما طهره الله و مخالفة وصايا الله و اتباع وصايا الانسان ..الامر المتمثل في الحرص الشديد علي ارتداء الساعه في اليد اليمني و اعتبارها اطهر من اليد اليسري​*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*



esambraveheart قال:


> *حسب معلوماتي فان سمة الوحش قد ظهرت منذ زمن ابعد من تاريخ ظهور هذه الكبسوله ..و معذرة حبيبي "العضو ابن يسوع" فسمة الوحش هي كالاتي :​*
> 
> *الختم علي الجبهه :*​
> 
> ...


 



esambraveheart قال:


> *بما يعني ان اتباع الوحش هم من يتمسكون ب :​*​
> *1- الرياءو النفاق و الكذب و التضليل المتمثل في زبيبة الصلاه*
> 
> *2- تطهير ما هو نجس و تنجيس ما طهره الله و مخالفة وصايا الله و اتباع وصايا الانسان ..الامر المتمثل في الحرص الشديد علي ارتداء الساعه في اليد اليمني و اعتبارها اطهر من اليد اليسري*​



ياة يا عصام تصدق اول مرة اعرف المعلومات دي

يعني انها تنطبق على المسلمين ​


----------



## esambraveheart (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ياة يا عصام تصدق اول مرة اعرف المعلومات دي
> 
> يعني انها تنطبق على المسلمين
> [/CENTER]



*بدون شك ..اختي العزيزه فراشه

فالاسلام هو الوحش المنتظر الذي تكلم عنه الكتاب المقدس في سفر الرؤيا

و يبقي عدد الوحش 666 الذي "ستؤكده الايام المقبله" ..فهو اما "عدد الدول او الممالك او الرئاسات "التي ستسجد للوحش و "تدين بالاسلام"  ..او عدد افراد طائفه مميزه من المسلمين كالطائفه "الوهابيه" و الذي سيكتمل او اكتمل فعلا ليصل الي 666 مليون نسمه​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

*ايوة فعلآ يا عصام كلامك صح*

*يارب ارحمنا*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

+++ ما علاقة هذا الإختراع العلمى --- الذى قد يكون بالغ الأهمية فى حالات خاصة ، مثل العمليات العسكرية الخاصة --- ما علاقته بسمة الوحش ؟؟؟؟؟
+++ كما أن العلامة ( أو السمة ) على اليد والجبهة ، مذكورة عن أولاد الله أيضاً .
++++ كما أن هذا الجهاز ، لا يرتبط بمكان معين فى الجسم .
++++ فلماذا هذا الربط -- الذى أراه قسرياً -- بين جهاز إلكتونى ، وبين الشيطان ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## esambraveheart (29 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> +++ ما علاقة هذا الإختراع العلمى --- الذى قد يكون بالغ الأهمية فى حالات خاصة ، مثل العمليات العسكرية الخاصة --- ما علاقته بسمة الوحش ؟؟؟؟؟
> +++ كما أن العلامة ( أو السمة ) على اليد والجبهة ، مذكورة عن أولاد الله أيضاً .
> ++++ كما أن هذا الجهاز ، لا يرتبط بمكان معين فى الجسم .
> ++++ فلماذا هذا الربط -- الذى أراه قسرياً -- بين جهاز إلكتونى ، وبين الشيطان ؟؟؟؟؟


*
اخي الحبيب

اقرا المكتوب في هذا الرابط و قول لي ايه رايك​*
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45969


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

أخى الحبيب / esambraveheart 
++++ كل سنة وأنت طيب وربنا ما يحرمناش من حضورك وإجتهادك وعملك البنــَّاء .
++ وبخصوص هذا الموضوع ، فتعليقى يشمل جانبين : جانب ربط البعض بين هذا الجهاز وبين سمة الشيطان ، وجانب إعتبار كل سمة أو علامة ، هى من علامات الشيطان .
++ فأولاً ، ليس كل ما يتوافق مع الآيات التى تتحدث عن سمة الشيطان ، نأخذه مأخذ المسلمات ، بل يجب أن نفحصه من كل النواحى . فمن نواحى الإختلاف ، عما ذهب إليه البعض --- الذين أشرت إليهم سيادتك ---  أن هذا الجهاز مصنوع لغرض عام ، ولم يقل أحد بأنه مخصص لهذا الغرض الشيطانى وحده .
++ وثانياً ، عن الربط بين كل علامة أو سمة ، وبين الشيطان :-  فإنه توجد -- كذلك -- آيات تشير إلى علامةٍ ، أى سمةٍ ، لشعب الله ، فى المقابل لعلامة أو سمة الشيطان .
++ مثلما هو مكتوب عن المفديين :- [  وَاسْمُهُ عَلَى جِبَاهِهِمْ. ] روء22 : 4 ، وهو المذكور أيضاً فى : ( روء14: 1)
++ وعن وضع علامة على اليد  ، لشعب الله ، مكتوب :- [  وَيَكُونُ لَكَ عَلامَةً عَلَى يَدِكَ ] خر13: 9 .
+++ إذن ، لا يمكن حصر إستخدام العلامات ، ولا إستخدام الجهاز الحديث ، فى الإستخدام الشيطانى ، بل إن ذلك قد يكون شاملاً لمجالات عديدة ، منها المفيد ومنها المضر  ، مثلما فى كل أدوات الحياة العصرية ، فإنها مثل المواد الخام ، التى تكون مفيدة أو مضرة ، بحسب إستخدامنا لها ، وليس بسبب طبيعتها الذاتية .
+++++ وهدفى من مداخلتى ، هو عدم سبق الأحداث ، وعدم الحكم المسبق-- لا على الجهاز ولا على السمات -- فإن الأيام القادمة ستحمل ما لا نعرفه الآن .
++++ لذلك، فإن الرب علمنا بعدم إنتظار هذه الأيام بنظام المراقبة ، التى يجرى فيها الإنسان وراء المستجدات ، فيتصورها بغير حقيقتها ، مما يصيب البعض بالإضطراب وبلبلة الأفكار ، بل نتروى ، ونكون فى حالة إستعداد دائم ، لأن هذا هو الهدف من إعلانات الرب عن مجيئه .


----------



## esambraveheart (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> أخى الحبيب / esambraveheart
> ++++ كل سنة وأنت طيب وربنا ما يحرمناش من حضورك وإجتهادك وعملك البنــَّاء .
> ++ وبخصوص هذا الموضوع ، فتعليقى يشمل جانبين : جانب ربط البعض بين هذا الجهاز وبين سمة الشيطان ، وجانب إعتبار كل سمة أو علامة ، هى من علامات الشيطان .
> ++ فأولاً ، ليس كل ما يتوافق مع الآيات التى تتحدث عن سمة الشيطان ، نأخذه مأخذ المسلمات ، بل يجب أن نفحصه من كل النواحى . فمن نواحى الإختلاف ، عما ذهب إليه البعض --- الذين أشرت إليهم سيادتك ---  أن هذا الجهاز مصنوع لغرض عام ، ولم يقل أحد بأنه مخصص لهذا الغرض الشيطانى وحده .
> ...



اخي الحبيب ..واضح انك لم تراجع ما وضعته لك في الرابط ...و لذلك اضعه لك ثانية و منتظر تعليقك علي الموضوع :

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45969


ملحوظه : الموضوع المكتوب هنا ليس موضوعي انا بل انا اقوم بالرد

الموضوع الموجود في الرابط هو موضوعي ردا علي الموضوع المكتوب هنا ...و عنوانه "و ختمه علي ظهور ايديهم و علي جباههم"


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

أخى الحبيب / esambraveheart 
++++ نحن متفقون بلا أدنى شك ، على ماهية الوحش ومايأتى منه .
++++ ولكن السمة ، أو العلامة ، التى يقصدها سفر الرؤية بالتحديد ، فإنها فى علم الله وحده  ، فليست كل علامة هى علامة شيطانية ، بدليل وجود علامات للمؤمنين ، كما أوردت فى مداخلتى السابقة  ، كما أنه توجد علامات يصنعها البشر ، مثلما التى كان يعملها أهل القبائل الأفريقية ، لتمييز أبناء قبيلتهم عن سواها ... إلخ ، فليست كل علامة -- أيَّا كان مكانها من الجسم -- هى من الشيطان .

+++ وكل ما أريده ، هو أن نتجنب كل ما يجذبنا لفخ التفسير للنبوءات ، بدون روح النبوُّة الحقيقى .
++++ فلا يقدر على تفسير النبوءات ، إلاَّ الذين يعطيهم الله روح النبوَّة .
++++ فدانيال النبى ، أعطاه الله أن يفهم النبوءات السابقة ، لذلك كانت تفسيراته مقدسة وصحيحة .
++++  بينما أنبياء شهود يهوه والسبتيين الأدفنتست ، إدعوا تحديد موعد القيامة ، ثم ظهر كذبهم وأنهم ينقادون بالروح المضل  .++ فإنه حقل ملغوم ، أسقط الشيطان فيه الكثيرين ، تحت ستار إستنهاض الناس لإنتظار مجئ المسيح ، بينما المحرِّك لهم هو المضل الكذاب المكَّار .
+++++ لذلك تكلمت ، ليس لأن عندى رأى أو تفسير خاص ، بل لكى نبتعد كلنا عن فخ التفسير بدون روح النبوُّة الحقيقى الذى من الله .
++++ ولست أعنى -- بكلامى هذا -- أن أحداً منا يفعل ذلك ، بل تكلمت من منطلق: الوقاية خير من العلاج ، لئلا ينجرف إخوتى البسطاء ، إلى مناطق خطرة  .


----------



## esambraveheart (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> ++++ ولكن السمة ، أو العلامة ، التى يقصدها سفر الرؤية بالتحديد ، فإنها فى علم الله وحده  ،   .


*لا ..اخي الحبيب انت مخطئ في هذا

فنحن "مفروض وواجب علينا" ان نتبين الوحش و ان نتجنبه و لا نسجد له و هذا مكتوب صراحة في سفر الرؤيا ..."من له فهم فليحسب عدد الوحش..فانه عدد انسان".....و ايضا "فتشوا الكتب"...و ايضا .."من ثمارهم تعرفونهم"...

و اذن فهو "واجب علينا" ان نكتشف ماهية الوحش بناءا علي الاوصاف التي اوردها الكتاب المقدس لهذا الوحش بما في ذلك من التعرف علي السمات المذكوره للوحش حتي اذا ماعرفنا ماهيته و تاكدنا من هويته ..نتحاشاه و نتجنبه و نرفض الخضوع او السجود لسلطانه و نحذر اخوتنا "ضعاف البصر و البصيره و الايمان" من الوحش و من الوقوع في براثنه او الخضوع له او الانسياق وراء تعاليمه​*


----------



## esambraveheart (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

*و قد اوضحت في الموضوع الذي وضعت لك الرابط له ان السمات "قد تكون من صنع الانسان" مثل الزبيبه في الجبهه و ارتداء الساعه في معصم اليد ليمني الا انها في حد ذاتها "دلائل الرفض لتعاليم الله و التمرد عليه و عصيانه " و كذلك فهي "دلائل اتباع الشيطان و الانسياق وراء روح التمرد و العصيان التي يحث عليها بمثل هذه التصرفات التي قد تدو بسيطه و عاديه في ظاهرها كاحداث زبيبه في الجبهه و ارتداء الساعه في معصم اليد اليمني الا انها عميقه جدا و خطيره للغايه في مدلولها و في جوهرها...لانها دلائل التمرد و العصيان و الخروج علي طاعة الله و تحدي الانسان لتعاليم خالقه. ​*


----------



## نيفين ثروت (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

شىء عجيب
ميرسى على المعلومه​


----------



## just member (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

*لالا ازاى بس *
*احنا مهتمين بردو زيك تماما بس المشكلة انى لسة وصلانى المعلومات دى الوقتى حالا*
*وعايز اقول ان فى انجلند بيتم تصنيعها بلفعل ودة انا عارفة لكن عملية الزراعة دى معرفش عنها حاجة *
*دى معلومة جديد بشكر حضرتك عليها*​


----------



## veansea (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: علامة اليد اليمنى والجبهه*

طب اعرف منين ان العلامه دى فى حد من عيلتى


----------

